# any squats in Boston?



## fault88 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm in the South end area gonna see a friend in Allston, anyone know of a place around the area? And a hop out towards Portland would be rad too


----------



## Ristoncor (Apr 17, 2014)

Check out the Pine Street Inn. 444 Harrison Avenue.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ristoncor said:


> Check out the Pine Street Inn. 444 Harrison Avenue.


Thats the fucking homeless shelter!

I got nothin against the place & know people who work there & have stayed there but shelters are not squats. I grew up in Boston & gentrification, condo conversons(of former rental apartments) & yuppie urban sprawl has made the city with little in the way of unused space that hasnt been remodeled & replaced by high priced stuff. Boston had the first & oldest housing projects & they are also being demolished & only allocating new builds to a percentage of low income


----------



## Ristoncor (Apr 22, 2014)

I was just offering a place I knew that they could stay, I don't mean to say that it was a squat. I've heard people here talk of it with recommendation, so I figured I'd offer it up.


----------

